# Bent GBR



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I am wondering what would cause this to happen. they were all fine 2 weeks ago when I upgraded tanks. I noticed this last night while feeding


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Neon Tetra Disease is the only one that I know that causes bent spines o.o"....


----------

